# The Flash: Leak zeigte Keatons Batman, mittlerweile entfernt



## GoodnightSolanin (4. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Flash: Leak zeigte Keatons Batman, mittlerweile entfernt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Flash: Leak zeigte Keatons Batman, mittlerweile entfernt*


----------



## matrixfehler (4. Juli 2021)

Dieser Film könnte den richtigen Kurs, wie er in den letzten Jahren bei DC aufgenommen wurde, sehr geil weiterführen.
Aquaman, WonderWoman, JusticeLeague Snider Cut...
Ich mag die DC-Filme ohnehin deutlich lieber als die von Marvel.
Aber ich bin auch seit frühester Kindheit mehr auf Superman, Batman usw geprägt.
Fast alle Marvelhelden habe ich überhaupt erst durch die Filme kennengelernt.


----------



## Phone (4. Juli 2021)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Dieser Film könnte den richtigen Kurs, wie er in den letzten Jahren bei DC aufgenommen wurde, sehr geil weiterführen.
> Aquaman, WonderWoman, JusticeLeague Snider Cut...
> Ich mag die DC-Filme ohnehin deutlich lieber als die von Marvel.
> Aber ich bin auch seit frühester Kindheit mehr auf Superman, Batman usw geprägt.
> Fast alle Marvelhelden habe ich überhaupt erst durch die Filme kennengelernt.


Der 2.  WW war ein Desaster....Katastrophale Story, maximal schlechte GCI...
Der Snider Cut hat gezeigt , jedenfalls mir... das nicht DC oder der andere Regisseure Schuld an dem  "Flopp" war sondern Snider selber...
Alle seine Filme einschließlich seinem letzten Zombie Film zeigen das Problem an seinen Filmen...zu lang, zu viele unwichtige Szenen, zu viele langweilige Szenen  und Charaktere die so leer sind wie nen Nutellaglas bei einem 3 Kinder Haushalt...


----------



## HerrHartz (5. Juli 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Der 2.  WW war ein Desaster....Katastrophale Story, maximal schlechte GCI...
> Der Snider Cut hat gezeigt , jedenfalls mir... das nicht DC oder der andere Regisseure Schuld an dem  "Flopp" war sondern Snider selber...
> Alle seine Filme einschließlich seinem letzten Zombie Film zeigen das Problem an seinen Filmen...zu lang, zu viele unwichtige Szenen, zu viele langweilige Szenen  und Charaktere die so leer sind wie nen Nutellaglas bei einem 3 Kinder Haushalt...


Na, wenn du das sagst muss es ja stimmen....


----------



## Phone (5. Juli 2021)

HerrHartz schrieb:


> Na, wenn du das sagst muss es ja stimmen....


Und ? Weil du das Gegenteil behauptest muss es stimmen?  Ach ja du hast ja eigentlich nichts gesagt außer heiße Luft von dir gegeben..


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2021)

HerrHartz schrieb:


> Na, wenn du das sagst muss es ja stimmen....


... ich sage das auch, der 1. WW Film war wirklich gelungen, der zweite leider absoluter Müll. Was eigentlich echt ein Wunder ist bei dem Cast: Chris Pine, Gal Gadot, Pedro Pascal (!) ... und sie haben es massiv vergeigt.


----------



## inano (5. Juli 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Der 2.  WW war ein Desaster....Katastrophale Story, maximal schlechte GCI...
> Der Snider Cut hat gezeigt , jedenfalls mir... das nicht DC oder der andere Regisseure Schuld an dem  "Flopp" war sondern Snider selber...
> Alle seine Filme einschließlich seinem letzten Zombie Film zeigen das Problem an seinen Filmen...zu lang, zu viele unwichtige Szenen, zu viele langweilige Szenen  und Charaktere die so leer sind wie nen Nutellaglas bei einem 3 Kinder Haushalt...


Hm... Komisch... Ist es nicht eigentlich eher andersherum? BvS wurde ja wegen der "Ulitmate Edition" rehabilitiert, weil da diverse Motivationen besser dargestellt werden. Gleiches gilt für ZS:JL. Da wird ja auch Cyborgs Charakterentwicklung extrem gefeiert, weil er ja bei Joss Whedons "Version" mehr eine Randnotiz war. WW, Aquaman, Steppenwolf und The Flash haben auch viel mehr Tiefe als bei Whedons "Vergewaltigung" der eigentlichen Story.

Die Kinoversion von BvS war deswegen auch weniger gut, weil WB sagte, dass der Film zu lang ist und man deswegen die Schere ansetzen musste. WB hat seinen Zuschauern nicht zugetraut ein paar Minuten länger sitzen zu bleiben, Synder traut in der Hinsicht aber eben den Zuschauern mehr zu.

ZS:JL hatte aus dem Grund "unwichtige Szenen", weil das die Szenen der Rohfassung waren, die einfach entsprechend zusammengeschnitten wurden.

Das Snyderverse ist halt nicht so ein Einheitsbrei wie Marvel...

In dem Fall find ich eher Joss Whedon extrem überbewertet, wenn man bedenkt mit welchen Mitteln er seine Schauspieler klein halten wollte und dass "Avengers: Age of Ultron" zu den schlechteren Avengers-Filmen zählt, um mal in dem Comic-Kosmos zu bleiben.


----------



## Phone (5. Juli 2021)

inano schrieb:


> Hm... Komisch... Ist es nicht eigentlich eher andersherum? BvS wurde ja wegen der "Ulitmate Edition" rehabilitiert, weil da diverse Motivationen besser dargestellt werden. Gleiches gilt für ZS:JL. Da wird ja auch Cyborgs Charakterentwicklung extrem gefeiert, weil er ja bei Joss Whedons "Version" mehr eine Randnotiz war. WW, Aquaman, Steppenwolf und The Flash haben auch viel mehr Tiefe als bei Whedons "Vergewaltigung" der eigentlichen Story.
> 
> Die Kinoversion von BvS war deswegen auch weniger gut, weil WB sagte, dass der Film zu lang ist und man deswegen die Schere ansetzen musste. WB hat seinen Zuschauern nicht zugetraut ein paar Minuten länger sitzen zu bleiben, Synder traut in der Hinsicht aber eben den Zuschauern mehr zu.
> 
> ...


Aber Langweilig umgesetzt kann man nicht damit erklären das es KEIN Einheitsbrei sein soll.
Der Film an sich gefällt mir und auch die Szenen die im SC vorhanden sind sind teils gut bzw wichtig aber es ist einfach schlecht zusammengesetzt...
Alle Filme von Ihm kränkeln daran aus meiner Sicht. 
Vielleicht wäre es anders gekommen hätte er es bis zum Ende durchgezogen aber wenn ich mir Army of the Dead anschaue glaube ich da ehr nicht dran.


----------



## inano (5. Juli 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Aber Langweilig umgesetzt kann man nicht damit erklären das es KEIN Einheitsbrei sein soll.
> Der Film an sich gefällt mir und auch die Szenen die im SC vorhanden sind sind teils gut bzw wichtig aber es ist einfach schlecht zusammengesetzt...
> Alle Filme von Ihm kränkeln daran aus meiner Sicht.
> Vielleicht wäre es anders gekommen hätte er es bis zum Ende durchgezogen aber wenn ich mir Army of the Dead anschaue glaube ich da ehr nicht dran.


Sorry aber ich verstehe das mit dem "schlecht zusammengesetzt" nicht. Könntest du das mal genauer erklären? Am besten anhand von Beispielen.

Army of the Dead ist ja aus dem Grund so vage gehalten, weil man mit Netflix ein großes Franchise geplant hat und somit viele Sachen offen lassen wollte, um das dann halt in Spin-Offs und Fortzsetzungen zu konkretisieren.
Bei den DC-Filmen hat man spätestens nach ZS:JL gemerkt, dass er eine entsprechende Vision der Story hatte und sie alleine schon in BvS andeutete (Nightmare-Sequenz), weswegen man auf jeden Fall davon ausgehen kann, dass es komplett rund geworden wäre, hätte man Snyder die beiden eigentlich geplanten Fortsetzungen von JL machen lassen.

Abgesehen davon widersprichst du dir selbst. Auf der einen Seite sagst du, dass dir der Film gefallen hat und auf der anderen Seite ist er langweilig. Wenn ein Film langweilig ist dann kann er dir auch nicht gefallen haben, immerhin hat er dich dann durch die Langweile nicht fesseln und dein Interesse wecken können.

Edit: Oh auf einmal keine Antwort mehr? Wer hätte das gedacht?


----------

